# Mini (bike)



## mrg (Oct 1, 2016)

This is for a different sites forem, no section for this, but had to post these cool bikes, a show winner today, Flexo Big Bear scrambler and the coolest tiny bike


----------



## XBPete (Oct 2, 2016)

Neat mini! 

Retired my Spaceliner when my folks let me buy a Rupp Continental back in 1965, it came with a 3 1/2 HP Briggs, changed to a Mac 7 for a few weeks then moved on to a Mac 101 with port work, exhaust, reed valves and other work, little thing had a top speed of 107 ... fun times

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bairdco (Oct 2, 2016)

Google "chalopy" to see some insane mini bikes, mopeds, and small motorcycles all chopped up and customized.


----------

